# صور لمجسمات مشاريع ضخمة في الكويت بعضها انجز



## نورينار (1 أكتوبر 2007)

صوور مجسمات مشاريع ضخمة في الكويت
:15: ​​**** مبنى بنك الكويت المركزي الجديد *****









هالمبنى هذا ضخم جدا وطويل راح يكون اطول من ابراج الكويت .. ويتميز بنظام ضوئي فريد في العالم في الليل .. وحطوا عنه تقرير بمحطة cnn لأنه من المباني المميزة في العالم .. 
الانتهاء : 2007


************************************************************


****** مستشفى الميدان *****







مستشفى الميدان .. مبنى طبي ضخم جدا يقع بمنطقة السالمية .. 
الانتهاء : 2006

**************************************


**** استاد جابر الاحمد الدولي ****

الله يرحمك يارب​






​

​





استاد رياضي دولي يسع ل60 الف متفرج ويقع في منطقة العارضية
:16: 
الانتهاء : اكتوبر 2006​​الله يرحمك يارب​يابابا جابر​عفية أدعوله :80: ​​****************************​​****مركز الكويت التجاري kuwait trade center *****
​




​​
مشروع مركز الكويت التجاري يقع بمنطقة شرق على شارع السور .. يحتوي على مجمع تجاري ومبنى مكااتب .. ويتميز بأنه مصمم على شكل " كرستالة " تعطي انعكاس جيد للمبنى مساءا 

​
***********************************​​****النادي الكويتي الرياضي للبولينغ**** 
​
​


تم تصغير الصورة تلقائياً. مقاسات الصورة الأصلية 780x552 وحجمها 47KB.​


​مبنى عالمي ضخم جدا للعبة البولينغ يقع في منطقة السالمية .. 
الانتهاء : 2008 
​
​***************************​​​****سوبر بلوك****
​


تم تصغير الصورة تلقائياً. مقاسات الصورة الأصلية 600x514 وحجمها 61KB.​



​


تم تصغير الصورة تلقائياً. مقاسات الصورة الأصلية 792x549 وحجمها 67KB.​


​

انعكاس زجاجي للمجمع​سوبر بلوك .. مشروع ضخم .. يقع على شارع فهد السالم في مدينة الكويت .. عبارة عن مجمع تجاري يحتوي على محلات تجارية + مقاهي + مطاعم + دور للسينما .. وبرج خاص للمكاتب ... كما يحتوي على مواقف سيارات بحجم كبير .. وسينفذ مع المشروع مساحات تجميلية للزراعة وغيرها .. لاضفاء لمسات آخرى من الجمال للزائرين .. 
​
الانهاء:2009​​****************************​​​***** برج العاصمة " كابيتال تاور "*****​ 
​



تم تصغير الصورة تلقائياً. مقاسات الصورة الأصلية 589x401 وحجمها 30KB.​


​مبنى برج العاصمة أو " كابيتال تاور " يعد أعلى مبنى يشيد في الوقت الحالي بإرتفاع يصل الى 90 دور .. وأيضا يحمل تصميم جميل بحجم ضخامته .. 
الانتهاء : 2009


*********************************​***** فندق المسيلة الجديد ****












​ 
فندق المسيلة اليديد وموقعه ملاصق للبحر .. 
الانتهاء : 2007


**********************


**** مركز الملا التجاري ****












المبنى هذا كما هو مبين ضخم وماخذ مساحة كبيرة .. ارتفاعه 32 طابق .. يحتوي على مجمع تجاري تسووق .. ومبنى مكاتب .. 
الانتهاء : 2007 

****************************


***** مجمع العاصمة *****
​











مشروع العاصمة .. مشروع ضخم جدا يقع في قلب عاصمة الكويت .. على شارع فهد السالم .. عبارة عن مجمع تجاري ضخم " مول " مكون من محلات تجارية ومقاهي ومطاعم ودور للسينما ونادي صحي وشقق فندقية للتأجير .. وأيضا يحتوي على برج للمكاتب بارتفاع 70 دور .. وموقع المشروع راح يكون فيه زراعات تجميلية كثيره لإعطاء طابع اكثر جمال للزوار .. 
الانتهاء : 2009


*******************************​****** نادي صحارى *****

















طبعا هالمشروع كبير جدا ويتكون من مرافق متعددة : حلبة سباق الخيل + ملعب جولف + صالة تزحلق على الجليد + شاليهات + ملاعب اسكواش وتنس خارجي + ملاعب بولينغ وبلياردو + قاعة استقبال وصالة رئيسية + محلات + مطاعم + منطقة ترفيهية ... طبعا موقع المشروع على طريق الدائري السادس يم مطار الكويت والمستشفى العسكري 
الانتهاء : يوليو 2006

**********************************

****** مجمع أفنيو ( أفنيو مول ) ******







أفنيو مول .. مجمع تجاري للتسوق .. يقع في الشويخ .. وتصميمه مميز حيث يحتوي على شلالات ونوافير .. ويحتوي على مرافق عديدة حيث بالاضافة الى السوق هناك منتزه ترفيهي + دور للسينما + مطاعم وكافيهات متنوعة ..
الانتهاء : 2007
​
*************************​
***** مشروع مجمع سينما الحمراء والفردوس**** *











مشروع ضخم جدا يقع في مدينة الكويت .. يرتفع الى 70 طابق .. يحتوي المشروع على سوق تجاري مول كبير جدا .. وعشر دور للسينما على احدث المواصفات العالمية .. بالاضافة الى المطاعم والمقاهي والكافيهات .. ويضم احد الابراج مبنى للمكاتب .. والشركة نفسها الي تنفذ هالمشروع .. عندها مشروع ثاني قاعد تبنيه الآن بنفس الوقت .. على أرض سينما الأندلس سابقا .. بمنطقة حولي .. وراح يكون ايضا مبنى ضخم وعلى احدث العناصر الجمالية .. يضم 12 دور سينما .. بالاضافة الى المقاهي والمطاعم والمول التجاري الكبير ..
الانتهاء : 2007
​
***************************​


******** مبنى ديوان المحاسبة *******












طبعا المبنى كبير ويقع في العاصمة .. والمشروع راح يكون تحفه معمارية على الطبيعه... 
الانتهاء : 2007
​
*******************************


********* اللجنة الأولمبية الآسيوية *******












مبنى المجلس الأولمبي الآسيوي .. يحتوي فندق 19 طابق + مكاتب للأعضاء + قاعة الاجتماعات + نادي صحي + مسبح + ملاعب خارجية وداخلية + حديقة مفتوحة + محلات + مطاعم + سينما + كافيهات ... يقع في منطقة السالمية قريب من المركز العلمي
الانتهاء : 2007
*************************************


******* برج التجارة الكويتي *******

















مشروع برج التجارة الكويتي.. مشروع تجاري استثماري .. يخدم التجار واصحاب الأعمال .. من المتوقع تميزه من الناحية الجمالية والعمرانية .. 
الانتهاء : 2008

*****************************************​
******** برج الجون *******







برج تجاري مميز يقع على شارع فهد السالم .. 
الانتهاء : 2006

*********************************


******** جامعة الخليج للعلوم والتكنلوجيا ******​​​​










مبنى جديد لجامعة الخليج للعلوم والتكنلوجيا .. تقع في منطقة مشرف .. 
الانتهاء : 2007

***************************

****** القرية الترفيهية***** *
















مشروع القرية الترفيهية مصممة على أحدث الوسائل .. وتقع في منطقة الجهراء .. 
الانتهاء : 2007

*****************************


****** مدينة الأعمال الكويتية**** * 







مدينة الأعمال الكويتية .. مدينة فريدة من نوعها في الكويت .. تعتبر مدينة تخدم التجار ورجال الأعمال .. تحتوي على 9 أبراج .. جزء منها راح يخصص لمناطق ترفيهية .. وتسعى الآن الشركة المالكة للمشروع التفاوض مع عدد من البنوك والشركات العالمية حتى يكون لها مقر رئيسي في الكويت في هذه المدينة .. 
الانتهاء : 2009
​
****************************​


* ******مشروع تطوير شارع فهد السالم**** *​​​​




















مشروع تطوير شارع فهد السالم .. بحيث يتم تحسين الطرق .. وانشاء حدائق .. ونوافير .. وجلساات .. 
الانتهاء : 2008

*******************************


***** أبراج الجوفرا *****











مشروع الجوفرا يتكون من 3 أبراج ومجمع تجاري ويحتوي على فندق + مول كبير + دور سينما + ألعاب ترفيهية + بولينغ + حديقة على سطح المجمع ..
الانتهاء : 2009​
***********************************​
***** برج سكني *****​​​​





برج سكني مميز في منطقة السالمية ..
الانتهاء : 2006​​​***********************
* 

*******سوق الكويت ( Kuwait Mall ) ****** 







كويت مول .. مركز تسوق كبير .. يحتوي على عدة مرافق مثل ..محلات + مطاعم + كافيهات + سينما آي ماكس + حديقة خارجية كبيرة + صالة للبلونغ + صالة متعددة الأغراض .. يقع في منطقة الصباحية ..
الانتهاء : 2007 
​

*********************

****برج**** 

Al-Fintas Residential complex
Kuwait​






***************************


*******مجمع سكني على الطراز الأوروبي بالسالمية******​ 
​​​





********************************


*********برج تجاري بالسالمية**********

 (إحتمال يتحول إلى فندق)​





************************


*********برج جديد في مدينة الكويت (شرق)*****​ 






***************************


******صور متنوعة لمشروع تطوير جزيرة فيلكا*******


 (تصاميم غير نهائية ) ​​​




***************


*****جسر الصبية*****
:






صورة لأطول جسر في الشرق الأوسط وخامس أطول جسر بالعالم (جسر الصبيه) وراح يربط مدينة الكويت بالصبية وجزيرة بوبيان عن طريق البحر ــ

*****************


*****مدينة الحرير*****









الكويت تطلق مشروع مدينة الحرير الضخم بتكاليف تبلغ 100 مليار دولار

تتزامن مع إنشاء ميناء بوبيان الكبير بجانب الحدود العراقية ـ الإيرانية

وتجدر الاشارة الى ان حجم الاستثمار في المدينة يصل الى حوالي 25 مليار دينار كويتي، الى جانب خلق 430 الف فرصة عمل جديدة للعمالة الوطنية، وخلق فرص استثمارية جديدة، مع احداث شراكة استراتيجية فعالة بين القطاعين العام والخاص بالإضافة الى تطوير النهضة العمرانية حيث صممت المدنية لتستوعب ما يزيد على 700 الف نسمة. وستقام المدينة في الصبية (شمال البلاد) على مساحة 250 كيلومترا مربعا، بإجمالي استثمارات تصل الى 25 مليار دينار على مدى 25 سنة، على ان تنجز المرحلة الاولى خلال 5 ـ 7 سنوات.


والله تعبت وانا أنسق:82: :80: 

والله تستاهلون​


----------



## med-dz (1 أكتوبر 2007)

لم أكن أتخيل أن دولة الكويت تمتاز بكل هذا التنوع و الثراء المعماري ... 

بارك الله فيك على هذه الجولة التثقيفية ...

كما العادة دائما مواضيع متميزة ...

لك الشكر و الإمتنان على المجهودات المبذولة في سبيل نشر الثقافة المعمارية ...

تحياتي ،


----------



## amr0783 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

موضةع أكثر من رائع


----------



## المعماري عبدالرحمن (1 أكتوبر 2007)

اكثر ما شدني القرية الترفيهية بالجهرء
هذه المدينة الجميلة والاصيلة التي عشت فيها من 1980حتى 1990 الازمه
ولازلت اتردد عليها لزيارة الاهل والاصحاب
بس حقيقة كلي استغراب من تجار الجهراء الاكارم ليس لديهم الجراه على الاستثمار 
في القطاع السياحي والفندقي
من الغريب ان محافظة الجهراء التي تكتظ بالسكان وبالزائرين في الصيف ليس بها شقق مفروشه او حتى فندق صغير
عادة ما استاجر انا وعائلتي في مدينة الكويت ومقصدنا الجهراء العزيزه
شاكر اخي على المشاريع الجميلة واتمنى من كل قلبي لها النور قريبا


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (1 أكتوبر 2007)

ماشاء الله 
فعلا مشاريع اكثر من رائعة 
ان شاء الله تزدهر مدننا العربية اكثر واكثر 
مشكورة اخت نورينار


----------



## نورينار (1 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا حبايبي

وترى هذيله بعض المشاريع وفي واااايد 

والمجسمات إلي شفتوها بعضها خلصت وصرنا نشوفها احلى من الصور واخص استاد جابر الدولي 

ومبنى ديوان المحاسبه الي انبهرت فيه فعلا رائع حتى لما شفته بالواقع استخربت واجتهه كلها

 مصنوعه من الزجاج ومكاتب الموظفين مكشوفه والطابوق لون أخضر حجري ويمه طوابق لمصافط 

السيارات بنفس الحجر الاخضر كإمتداد للمبنى ويفصل بينهم نافوره ويربطهم جسر يدخلك على 

المبنى والمهندس مفكر بكل التفاصيل بس صراحه مادخلته 

لأنه قاعد يتأثث وما يسموحن لنا انا ندخله

بانسبه لتعليقك med-dz

بالعكس الكويت فيها وايد مباني حلوه و واجهات معماريه روعه أتمنى تزورنا علشان تشوفها 

اما المعماري عبد الرحمن 
حياك الله بالديره يعني انت ولدنا وراح اقولك الجهراوي :13: 

وفعلا الجهراء من احلى مناطق الكويت كموقع واكبرها وخصوصا انها تطل على جون الكويت ويمها 

الصبيه المنطقه الصحراويه وفيها جبال واجهتها البحر وتشوف الابراج والعاصمه من بعيد

وقريبه منها الحدود العراقيه والسعوديه بس ماادري ليش مايستغلونها  

معماريه من بغداد شكرا على ردج الحلو


----------



## المهندس قسام (1 أكتوبر 2007)

جهد رائع ومباني رائعة وفن معماري رائع ...بارك الله فيكم وماقصرتم ..


----------



## المعماري عبدالرحمن (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*نقل فؤادك حيث شئت من الهوى + مالحب الا للحبيب الولي*

كم منزلن في الارض يألفه الفتى + وحنينه أبدن لأول منزلي

كان موقع مشروعي للتخرج عام 1995 مدرسة ثانوية نموذجية اسلاميه بمنطقة النسيم بالجراء

عمل كنت اعتز به كثيرا ورد بعض الجميل لمحافظة الجهراء واهلها الطيبين

هاجت المشاعر وماجت وبدا الحنين يجيش بالفؤاد المحب الولهان............


----------



## sadamara (1 أكتوبر 2007)

والله حضاره عامره يستاهلون اخوانا الكويتيين وحنا العراقيين نستحي من الكويتيين على الي عمله صدام فيهم وبحضارتهم فمزيدا من التقدم للكويت واهلها
سعد العراقي


----------



## حازم العطيفى (2 أكتوبر 2007)

بصراحه موضوع غايه فى الروعه بجد ... مشاريع جميله جداا 
واكتر مشروع عجبنى مشروع اللجنه الاولمبيه الاسيويه ومشروع برج التجاره الكويتى .....
شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا :14:


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (2 أكتوبر 2007)

الاروع من هذا ان المشاريع من تصميم مهندس محلي وليس مهندس اجنبي 
و حقيقة هذا شيء مشجع فعلا 
لان لا شيء ينقص المعماريين العرب او المحليين على العكس فمن اكثر منهم سيفهم ويقدر طبيعة المنطقة 
مجهود رائع اخت نورينار 
ارجو ان تستمري


----------



## نورينار (2 أكتوبر 2007)

معماري عبد الرحمن:81: 

انشالله حلمك يتحقق وتبني المشروع في النسيم

انت ماشالله تخصصك حلو ومرغوب ليش ماتشتغل بالكويت وتسكن فيها هذي ديرتك

sadamara  :19: 

اشكرك من كل قلبي على تعليقك الحلو احنا قبل لانكون جيران وعرب احنا اهل واخوان وتربطنا علاقات 

الدم ومحد بإذن الله يفرقنا حتى لو اختلفنا بالفكر والمذهب والدين سواء مسلمين ومسحيين 

وامثال صدام وامريكا مايهزونا :73: :80: :58: 

أما على الحضارة فحضارة بلاد الرافدين غنية عن التعريف هذي الحضارة الي نتمنى كلنا انها ترد

علشان نرفع راسنا جدام اعداءنا الي خربوها ودمورها ويبون يزرعون الفتنه لانهم يدرون ان نهاية 

العراق اهو نهاية للعرب والاسلام :78: عاشت العرااااق حره أبيه

معمارية من بغداد وحازم العطيفى 

مشكوووووووووووووووووريييييييييييييين


----------



## arch_alduribi (3 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورة نورينار ...
أنشاء الله المشاريع اللي ماتحقق... تتحقق ونشوفها على الطبيعة....
واهل الكويت يستاهلون ....والله يستاهلون......
هاه قبل ما أنسى "شكراً عن جد شكراً والله يعطيك العافية"


----------



## نورينار (3 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز  arch_alduribi 

على مشاركتك الطيبة وانتم تستااااااااهلون كل خير بعد


----------



## arch_alduribi (3 أكتوبر 2007)

ما أستاهل الشكر....
ويا ريت نشوف شي من اعمالك........


----------



## الملكة فريدة (3 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوور والى الامام دائما


----------



## معمارى تحت الانشاء (3 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا

وما توقعت ان العماره فى الكويت بالحجم ده والاهتمام ده


----------



## نجوى بغداد (3 أكتوبر 2007)

مباني رائعة فعلا شكرا لانني فعلا كنت اتمنى ان اراها,
و المزيد من التقدم و الرقي للكويت و لكل دول الاسلام
 مشكوووورة اختي


----------



## أبن الفيحاء-حسن (4 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
ومن الجميل مشاهدة هذه الاعمال 
عاشت الايادي


----------



## scarface6us (18 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله في جهودك


----------



## المعماري عبدالرحمن (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*العزيزه نورينار مع التحيه*

كل عام وانتي بخير ومن العايدين
اعتذر عن الانقطاع
لكن اجابه على سؤالك؟
فعلا اول شي عملته بعد التخرج ذهبت لبلدية الكويت وعرضت عليهم الرغبه الولهانه للعمل بالكويت
لكن ( واتمنى انك ماتزعلين ) كان العرض جدا جائر.
قالولي الاخوان انك سعودي اي اجنبي . قلتلهم يااخوان اذا العسكريين الكويتيين تعاملونهم مثل الكويتيين بالزوجيه والعلاوات فا من باب اولى وانا مؤهل تأهيل جامعي ( مهندس)اني احظى بهالامتيازات قالولي شوف ياسعادة المهندس صحيح زملائك اللي تخرجوا معاك من نفس الجامعه ومعدلاتهم اقل بكثير من معدلك رواتبهم فوق الثمنمية دينار لكن للاسف هم عيال الديره وانت اجنبي مع اننا نكن للمملكه كل جميل وعرفان بموقفهم بالازمه معانا لكن .....الدستور فوق الجميع والمواد تعرض على مجلس الامه والديمقراطيه تحمي الجميع وكلام حلو جميل ما استوعبت نصه لكن اللي فهمته ان الراتب 350دينار حالي كاي حال اجنبي بديرتي على قولتج.....
فا رجعت لديرتي الاصليه وربي وفقني بالتحاقي لكلية الملك فهد ( الف مليون رحمه تنزل على قبره وقبر ابومبارك واموات المسلمين جميع ) وبعدها اعطوني العمل تفرغ دراسي لمدة 3 سنوات حصلت على الماجستير وحاليا متفرغ كذلك لدراسة الدكتوراه بجامعة الملك سعود ولله الحمد
يقول الله عز وجل ( وعسى ان تكرهوا شيئاً وهو خير لكم.... وعسى ان تحبوا شيئاً وهو شراً لكم )
لكن يبقى الحنين للكويت تلك البلده الطيبه باقٍ ما بقي الليل والنهار
وحبي للمملكه بلاد الحرمين ومهبط الوحي وارض مولد الرسول ومبعثه صلى الله عليه وسلم حب يسري بالعروق كالدم. وسلامي لكي اختي نورينار واعتقدر بان العمل خارج ارض الوطن يتم يشعر به كل مغترب............


----------



## ماهر02 (23 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور على مجهوداتك


----------



## نورينار (26 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورييييييين على ردودكم الحلوه  

اخي المعماري عبد الرحمن أحب اقولك ان الحين نزل قرار وطبقوه مجلس الامه ان اخوانا الخليجيين

 يعاملونهم معاملة الكويتيين ولهم الاولويه في التوظيف بعد الكويتين ونفس المعاش والبدلات وبعدين

 في القطاع الخاص ليش ماقدمت عليه؟ افضل من القطاع الحكومي في كل شي المعاش والبدلات 

والترقيات..
المهم مابي اطول عليك الله يوفقك انشالله ياريت تقدم بالكويت والله كريم خصوصا الحين عندك الخبرة 

والماجستير


----------



## المعماري عبدالرحمن (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*القرار حسب علمي طبق على الكادر التعليمي والصحي فقط*

العزيزه نورينار مع التحيه
ليافات الفوت ما ينفع الصوت
وعلى قولة المثل بعد ماشاب ودوه الكتتاب
الحين انتظر انتهي من برنامج الدكتوراه وبعدها اتفرغ للبحث العلمي بمشيئة الله لانه فن اللي يبدع فيه راح يحس باللذه والمتعه
وابقى اكرر واقول الكويت والسعوديه كيان واحد ولا يهونون باجي اخواننا الخليجيين وهم عارفين هالشي واتمنى بالقريب العاجل تحقق امنيتنا كخليجيين برفع نقاط الحدود والجمارك والله كاننا دول غريبه عن بعض ........ ونسينا على مدى اكثر من 25 سنه ( خليجنا واحد وشعبنا واحد ) والظاهر اهي بس شعارات جوفاء لكن وقت الجد يبان المستخبي والمستور.
ربي يقرب القلوب ويصفي النوايا


----------



## sasy0o0o (27 أكتوبر 2007)

صور رائع بارك الله فيك 
وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكرا على الصور*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ياريت المزيد الصور جميلة
وياريت صور للاساسات 
وجزاكم الله خيرا:58:​


----------



## عاصم ألكحلاني (22 نوفمبر 2007)

رائع جداااا حبيبي


----------



## alaanabil (23 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك
مشاريع جميله جدا جدا
اكثر ما اعجبنى (برج الجون)
شكرا على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## m_anas (23 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل الرائع 
م/ أنس رمضان


----------



## m_anas (23 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل الرائع 
م/ أنس رمضان


----------



## crismis2000 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا الك كتير

والله اعطيتنا فكرة رائعة عن الكويت ومشاريعها


----------



## محمدعلاءالدين (24 نوفمبر 2007)

مشاريع متميزة جدا تشكر على هذا الأنجاز ونتمنى من الأخوة الأعضاء تزويد الموقع بمواضيع مماثلة جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## nfish (27 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بطلب منكم تساعدونى فى ايجاد تصميم لقرية نموذجية وما وجدت هذا المجسم فى اى موقع اذا ممكن ساعدونى يا اخوتى


----------



## mohamed2009 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## salalah (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير ويحفظك ربي على هالمجهود وللامام دائما بإذن الله


----------



## مهندس معتمد (2 ديسمبر 2010)

رااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## بن سلة (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*بصراحه موضوع غايه فى الروعه بجد ... مشاريع جميله جداا*


----------



## عادل مختارالسيد (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الفاضل وتحياتى


----------

